# 2 Kodak's, A Zeiss, an EOS and Bell & Howell



## webestang64 (Jan 31, 2021)

Welcome to the heaven known as my collection fellas. I'll never throw you in the trash. 

Everything but for the EOS were freebies from customers at work.

Kodak Duex and a Kodak flash- but the Duex has no flash port.....
 Info..... Kodak Duex






 Like the screw focus.....










Another Kodak folder..... Info..... Kodak Monitor











Yes....this is trash to someone.....lucky I was there to save it from doom.
Info..... Zeiss Contessa





Neat way to release the cover.
























EOS GII $19.95 thrift store find, loaded with new battery and Fuji 400 C-41 I'll give it a go.






I collect 8mm/16mm cameras and projectors.  I must have 20 or 30 of these BH 8mm's and some came with a lighting (one and two bulb) bracket with a handle but this is my first one that came with the single screw in handle. Neat-o-keen.


----------



## Dany (Feb 3, 2021)

Very nice items
Where I live, The Duex and Monitor are quite rare. Probably because they were not imported at the time.
They miss in my collection
The Contessa is superb.


----------



## nokk (Feb 3, 2021)

the monitor looks a lot like my grandfather's old kodak retina (7b i think).  nice cameras.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 4, 2021)

The Monitor is a great picture taker. Drop some film in and shoot. Contessa is a little German marvel, always liked the compact design.


----------

